# Huge Disappointment~AMT Pro Street 66 Nova



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I bought and paid 27 bucks for this kit last week and was extremely disappointed and dissatisfied with this kit... 
First being molded in blue stinks... Second, it's molded from some kind of soft plastic that's a royal "BUMMER" to sand or file the flashing from, and there is an extreme amount of it on almost every piece...The plastic seems to ball up when you try to sand or file. Ya have to cut it carefully with an x-acto knife .Being molded in this funky blue, I had to primer it first and now can't get the color I wished. I can remember when kits were $2.50 to $3.50, spray paint was $1.67, and little jars of paint was $.20... Where is the good ole dayz? You can easily wrap up $75.00 - $100.00 bucks in a detailed, professional build today. Until there is some well deserved better quality here, I do believe this will be the very last AMT kit I ever buy to work with!!!

As I understand now, Round2 now owns AMT and several modelers from several Facebook groups are complaining of the same thing... Let's let Round2 know about this!!!*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*It's coming along pretty well but not without allot of cussing and extra work cleaning parts and making them fit... All test fits seen to be working out well...
*








* 
I had quite a time getting this far with about 10 hours invested. The water pump stuck out pretty far from the block, so I cut off the mounting tab and filed the back flat and the front of the block flat. It still didn't fit flush for some reason, as you can see. I am using a pair of my resin cast air cleaners and will start some detail on the engine. I have some touch up to do where the chrome pieces were cit from the trees. That's another complaint I have. It's difficult to cut them from the trees without damaging the part. *





*Like I say, so far the test fitting is going well and everything looks like it will go together OK... We'll see...LOL*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I have definitely come to the conclusion that I do not like this AMT kit. It is coming out A-OK, but with an extreme amount of excess work trimming excessive flashing, test fitting pieces over and over, adjustments here and adjustments there, and so on. Like I said at first, the plastic is too soft. Even the way the pieces are molded to the trees, it's difficult to remove them without damage. I thought I made a huge mistake installing the upper control arms (parts 32) in the front which made the front wheels sit too far back in the wheel wells.(You can see in the first pic) I had to disassemble the whole front end and redo it all. Then I realized when you reversed them, the the lower suspension tie rods (part 31) didn't line up anymore. So I did do it the way the instructions showed. That required a huge adjustment. I have been building well more than 40 years and do know what I'm doing and am very familiar with kits and the way they should be. This one just had more hassles with it and has caused me to loose interest in getting it together.*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Stangfreak said:


> *...Being molded in this funky blue, I had to primer it first and now can't get the color I wished...*


This is why I like to use white primer. It's more expensive and you have to use more of it to get good coverage if the kit isn't already molded in white, but it doesn't affect the base colors the way gray primers do.

As for the rest of it, it does take the fun out of modeling when a kit is a real pain-in-the-you-know-what to assemble. It's been my experience that it's par for the course to have to remove flash from most of the parts on older kits like this, and that you occasionally have to figure out for yourself how to get the parts to fit together properly, but when the entire kit is like that because it was so poorly engineered it almost makes you want to give up the hobby entirely. It's frustrating, but sometimes you _can_ make a silk purse out of a sow's ear like you've done here.


----------

